# What does a trauma patient eat for breakfast?



## RedAirplane (Nov 19, 2015)

COMA TOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Underoath87 (Jan 14, 2016)

TPN.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 4, 2016)

What does one kidney say to the other when they have stones? 
URINE trouble!


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> What does one kidney say to the other when they have stones?
> URINE trouble!


Lol


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Lol


LOL thanks for the like. I was scanning my friends kidney and I started laughing. She didn't find it as funny. Boo.


----------

